# [Emerge] Masquer postgresql

## Bio

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question certainement toute bête sur l'utilisation de portage car je ne m'en sors pas.

En effet j'ai plein d'applications qui tournent sur ma BD postgresql 8.x et je remarque que la version 9 est passée stable sur portage il y a quelques jours. Hors je ne veux pas migrer à la version 9 pour l'instant.

Donc tout bêtement j'ai rajouté la ligne suivante dans mon package.mask

```
>dev-db/postgresql-server-8.4.7
```

Mais un emerge world me propose toujours postgresql 9, mais dans un nouveau slot

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.7 [8.4.5] USE="nls pam readline ssl threads zlib ......

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/postgresql-base-9.0.3 [8.4.5] USE="nls pam readline ssl threads zlib ......

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/postgresql-server-8.4.7 [8.4.5] USE="nls python .....
```

Qu'est ce que j'ai pû rater/oublier?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## ghoti

A tout hasard : package.unmask a priorité sur package.mask

Si ton paquet est mentionné dans les deux fichiers, il sera en définitive considéré comme "dé-masqué"  :Wink: 

[EDIT] En fait, tu as masqué postgresql-server et pas postgresql-base !

Avec un emerge world, il va donc chercher à mettre postgresql-base à jour et en même temps garder la 8.4.7 exigée par postgresql-server-8.4.7. Puisque les versions sont slotées, cela ne provoque pas de conflit !  :Wink: 

[EDIT2] grilled by netfab !Last edited by ghoti on Thu Feb 10, 2011 10:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

Ajoute aussi :

```

>dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.7

```

à ton fichier package.mask.

Visiblement un paquet de ton système doit demander postgresql-base sans préciser de slot, et donc portage veut installer les dernières versions disponibles pour chaque slot. Ajoute -t à ta commande pour afficher l'arbre.

----------

## guilc

A noter que tu peux installer postgresql 9.

Les 2 tournent en parallèle, le choix de la version active se fait :

1) eselect postgresql set-all 8.4 pour les liens des dossiers qui servent au linkages/includes des autres packages, les binaires psql, pg_dump et compagnie

2) le choix du script d'init utilisé (il y a un numéro de version sur le script d'init) pour le démon lancé dans la version au choix

----------

## Bio

Super, merci, en effet je m'étais un peu embrouillé entre les packages -base et -server   :Wink: 

Dès que j'ai le temps de migrer mes données et valider mes applis je passe en 9.x.

----------

